# 2nd hand Classics



## erictant (Feb 14, 2010)

My Delonghi has finally given up the ghost and reading past threads has convinced me to spend more than I'd planned and get a MC2 and probably a 2nd hand Classic but...

I wouldn't normally risk buying something so expensive from ebay. If I end up with a bad one how easy are they to fix & at what sort of cost ?

What age of machine would you consider not worth buying ?

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the classics are a very good machine. dont buy one if the gaggia logo on front is in black type, it is a very old model. up to 4-5 years and it should be ok so long as it has been descaled regularly. a service will cost in the region of £80. if you are mechanically minded the parts and seals can be found and a self service could be done.


----------



## erictant (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks

Where do the ones with that look like stamped (rather than stuck on) labels fit in ?

I'm in Lancs so guess you might get a call if I do end up with a dog.


----------

